# right golf grip info



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

A friend of mine told me that my hands are big so I should used a bigger golf grip.

Is this true?


oh yeah, I came across with this article...please explain...

Club Fitting and Grip Size ~ The Truth~
The size and diameter of your grips is a commonly overlooked part of club fitting. This is unfortunate considering the grip is our only connection to the golf club itself, making it a vital part of the whole process. Honestly ask yourself… have you ever even bothered to check your grip diameter size when testing out new clubs? I’ll tell you up front; if you have hands that are larger or smaller than normal, you need to have your grips fitted to your hands.


Grips that are too small tend to move around in your hands throughout your swing. It is very common for the club to slide around without you even knowing. Grips that are too large can limit your wrist and arm movements, resulting in a lack of power and control. You’ll especially notice a lack of feel around the greens.

How do you determine the right grip size? Take this quick test. Grip the club with your top hand only; your fingers should barely touch your palm. If your palm rests on your fingers, your grips are too small, if your palm and fingers don’t touch, your grips are too large.

Test your grips out and see if they should be replaced.



SirShanksAlot » Club Fitting and Grip Size ~ The Truth~


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Can anyone explain the above tip further please


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

It is absoulutely true that grip size changes things. Go one step up, and see if it doesn't feel better. What it is trying to say, is that if your grip is to small, your grip could be changing in your swing, and it can cause a snap hook, nasty slice, or even a mishit! Grip size is one of the basic musts for club fitting...I would recommend you get fitted for proper grip size!


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

Many thanks for your reply.
Unfortunately, the Golf grip that the Ping clubfitter told me is just to used a standard grip size.

My golf gloves size is XL and a few friends of mine told me I should used a biggest golf grip.

Any opinion to this?


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I wear a medium glove and use 1/16" oversize grips. Of course it's personal preference, but you definately want to at least try an oversize grip.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I wear a Medium Cadet glove and recently switched to a GP Tour Velvet Midsize grip. Only on my irons. Personal preference.


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not too sure, a guy I knew had pretty big hands and his looked like the usual size.


----------

